# RedNeck Hot Tub



## Elderthewelder (Jan 27, 2008)

I like the bar stools holding it up


----------



## High_Iron (Feb 8, 2008)

Good Lord!! :gulp:


----------



## loggie (Feb 26, 2008)

that tub is awful small for 2 guys in it :roll:


----------



## Burd (Mar 2, 2008)

Way to funny


----------



## Burd (Mar 2, 2008)

Are you holding a yellow rubber duck. How come the lady isnt in there with you


----------

